# Interesting Article



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

So I'm at the beach waiting for the appliance repairman, without Timmy, so what am I doing? Can't go to the beach, take a walk etc... so I'm on the internet reading about dogs and catching up on the forum, pathetic. Anyway, I found this article and thought some of you might find it interesting. Timmy and I are beginning to do this stuff at class so I can totally relate. We took a little vacation from classes but are starting up again in August. This article gave me some stuff to think about and try out when I get home.

http://www.whole-dog-journal.com/issues/9_3/features/Dog-Training-Equipment_15792-1.html


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

jabojenny said:


> So I'm at the beach waiting for the appliance repairman, without Timmy, so what am I doing? Can't go to the beach, take a walk etc... so I'm on the internet reading about dogs and catching up on the forum, pathetic. Anyway, I found this article and thought some of you might find it interesting. Timmy and I are beginning to do this stuff at class so I can totally relate. We took a little vacation from classes but are starting up again in August. This article gave me some stuff to think about and try out when I get home.
> 
> http://www.whole-dog-journal.com/issues/9_3/features/Dog-Training-Equipment_15792-1.html


Anything on that site Jen is usually good. Especially by Pat Miller. Lots of fun shaping behavior. I gave Pat a tshirt that said Dogs Just Want To Have Fun.,as she gave me permission to steal it from her book. LOL Happy training.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Looks like I've been "free shaping" Pixie and never stopped.


----------

